
Why I Use Psychedelics as a Tool for Self-Realization - xux
http://news.bitofnews.com/i-trip-on-psychedelics-for-self-realization/
======
AnimalMuppet
> They can introduce you to God, bridging for a time the seemingly
> unbridgeable gap between the human and divine spheres of existence.

Well, they can give you an experience where you think you've met God. Any
relationship to a God who actually exists in reality is purely coincidental.

> Perhaps more importantly, they can help you get to know yourself. Your real
> self, defenses down, moat drained, drawbridge lowered. Because they
> encourage such ruthless honesty, these molecules are ideal mirrors for the
> art of self-reflection.

They can show you the truth about yourself. Or they can show you a lie so
vividly that you believe it.

Psychedelics as a way to find truth is a sucker's game.

------
eip
Someone once said to me: "I don't smoke weed to enhance my trip. I trip to
enhance my weed."

